# Anybody have a GSD/Cattle Dog Mix?



## GottaLoveHim

So the other day I went to my friend's house, I took Darko with me, and she told me if he was mixed with a blue heeler because he has some blue heeler spots on his chest. :crazy: So I wanted to know what you guys think and if anybody has a GSD/Blue Heeler mix that I can see pic of.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Yes -- there are two of us that I know of. Go to the photos and look up SHAY (that's my boy -- I got the stumpy tail) and KYO (that's Mel's). So maybe you make three of us -- they all look like GSDs with slight differences. My boy is actually quite small (about 20 pounds at 15 weeks -- but he had some growth limiting factor like really really bad worms). KYO is quite a bit older and you can see some age progression. They are fabulous and SMART. Mine is a heeler/header to my Aussie if you can believe that but protective like the GSD too. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kris10

Darko is adorable :wub:
Love his name, too!


----------



## cshepherd9

The shelter where I got Dallas had her listed as heeler/GSD but as she grew I am not so sure of the GSD part. She maxed out at 45lbs. I love her to death. She is awesome. 
P.S. I am at work now and have a limited picture selection but here are a couple of her.


----------



## GottaLoveHim

*Cara Fusinato*: I just saw the pictures and the pups look great, yours looks so cute with his little tail. And I'll be sure to keep you guys posted. :laugh:

*Kris10*: Thanks  I choose it because his fur looks/feels like a black chinchilla's and because I like the movie Donnie Darko 

*cshepherd9*: Your girl is gorgeous, I love her color :wub:


----------



## Cara Fusinato

We have that same belly ticking and ticking on the shoulders and hocks. We do have about three or four light spots on the chest underside. I will post more pix soon as he is growing up FAST.


----------



## GottaLoveHim

> *We have that same belly ticking and ticking on the shoulders and hocks.* We do have about three or four light spots on the chest underside. I will post more pix soon as he is growing up FAST.



What's that mean?  
Great  I need to make Darko an album.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Ticking is the color where it is light underneath and tipped in a different color. That's where you get that beige/grey effect on the belly rather than the deep black or light tan alone. We have it on the belly and on the outside of the shoulders and hocks rather than true black there. His chest/belly looks like Shay's only Shay just has a couple light cream spots and some spotting on the bare skin down by his business end. 

An extreme and obvious example is something like a husky where it is light down deep in the center and dark up on the surface. Also found it cats like the Abyssinian. The whole cattle dog shows that ticking rather than one true solid color in defined regions. That is why their spots appear sort of indistinct rather than like a dalmation with clear spots on a clear background.


----------



## brembo

One of my former dogs was a BC/GSD mix. She was a great mutt. She got the BC size and delicate bone structure with the deep chest of the GSD. She could cut and run like a dragonfly. Her paws were so small and perfect, deep glossy GSD eyes.


----------



## LukasGSD

My brother has one, her name is Ella. We fostered her and her littermates, all but one looked like short GSD, some with and some without tails. The one girl ended up being more blue with typical cattle dog markings.










I have one of her and her aunt but it wont come up.


----------



## GottaLoveHim

> Ticking is the color where it is light underneath and tipped in a different color. That's where you get that beige/grey effect on the belly rather than the deep black or light tan alone. We have it on the belly and on the outside of the shoulders and hocks rather than true black there. His chest/belly looks like Shay's only Shay just has a couple light cream spots and some spotting on the bare skin down by his business end.
> 
> An extreme and obvious example is something like a husky where it is light down deep in the center and dark up on the surface. Also found it cats like the Abyssinian. The whole cattle dog shows that ticking rather than one true solid color in defined regions. That is why their spots appear sort of indistinct rather than like a dalmation with clear spots on a clear background.


Oooh ok, I get it :laugh:...and yeah he does have some in his chest and a tiny bit on his back paws 



> One of my former dogs was a BC/GSD mix. She was a great mutt. She got the BC size and delicate bone structure with the deep chest of the GSD. She could cut and run like a dragonfly. Her paws were so small and perfect, deep glossy GSD eyes.


That's good  I hope Darko gets the GSD size, because I :wub: big dogs. 



> My brother has one, her name is Ella. We fostered her and her littermates, all but one looked like short GSD, some with and some without tails. The one girl ended up being more blue with typical cattle dog markings.



Aww she's pretty  and I hope Darko looks more like a GSD.


I also think he could be a sable...but I'm not sure


----------



## rem

Here is mine. Didn't know what she was mixed with until this forum!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

He looks purebred too me. And very cute!


----------



## GottaLoveHim

> Here is mine. Didn't know what she was mixed with until this forum!


How do you know she's mixed? I would say she's purebred  and those are some really big paws :wub:



> He looks purebred too me. And very cute!


Are you talking about Darko? Or Rem's dog?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

GottaLoveHim said:


> How do you know she's mixed? I would say she's purebred  and those are some really big paws :wub:
> 
> 
> *Are you talking about Darko? Or Rem's dog?*


Darko!lol


----------



## kyexoxo

*Gunner*

He is 9 weeks old. 3/4 GSD, 1/4 Blue Heeler.


----------



## NormanF

You have a bicolor GSD! Blanket black back and tan legs and paws!


----------



## SugarAddi

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...15249-henry-picture82937-henry-his-sister.png


This is Henry, hes a RSPCA rescue dog. We were told his mum is an Australian Cattle Dog.. and am only guessing the father is a German Shepherd. Its what the vet is thinking.
His sister is mainly white with the blue heeler spots.


----------



## TigervTeMar

Darko is adorable, his spots are like stars at night


----------



## SugarAddi

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...15249-henry-picture82937-henry-his-sister.png


This is Henry, hes a RSPCA rescue dog. We were told his mum is an Australian Cattle Dog.. and am only guessing the father is a German Shepherd. Its what the vet is thinking.
His sister is mainly white with the blue heeler spots.


----------



## huntergreen

REM,, your pup looks pure gsd to me.


----------



## L1A1

This is Data.


----------



## L1A1

Here's a zoomed version.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Gotta Love Him -The second picture of Darkh my god so sweet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Data is cutie too. Henry and Gunnber also . I think Im being hit w/ a tidal wave of puppy cuteness in this thread.


----------



## Mikenyar

This is jaxx he's 10 weeks and he's an Australian cattle dog mixed with German Shepard. ?


----------



## wick

Mikenyar said:


> This is jaxx he's 10 weeks and he's an Australian cattle dog mixed with German Shepard. ?


What cutie!!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Mikenyar said:


> This is jaxx he's 10 weeks and he's an Australian cattle dog mixed with German Shepard. ?


Holy guacamole. I am in absolute love with your dog!!:wub::wub:


----------



## blueangele

Mikenyar said:


> This is jaxx he's 10 weeks and he's an Australian cattle dog mixed with German Shepard. ?


the second picture reminds me of a corgi...could just be the coloring


----------



## Mikenyar

Does anyone have a gsd/ Australian cattle dog mixed? I think my puppy is a red heeled mixed with German, but I just wanted to know how big this Type of mix gets?


----------



## Germattledog

Here's my girl.
We were told she is a German Shepard/ cattle dog. Nothing else though since she we got her from the pound.


----------



## Alespaz87

*Trying to figure out my dog?*

Hello, 

So I adopted a pup who, at 2.5 months old, was going to be sent to the shelter, if they couldn't find an owner. Well, when I adopted him, they told me he was a German Shepherd/Australian Shepherd mix. They owned the mama, which was the German Shepherd, but I never got a look at the dad, it was an unplanned pregnancy. However, as he got older, he started looking less and less like an Aussie, and I think they got confused with an Australian Shepherd, and he's actually part Red Heeler. I've attached acouple of pictures of my boy, a face and a body. Hopefully that helps. 

His name is Roxas, he's 10 months old, so still a baby, but super well behaved, when he wants to be, and exceptionally stubborn at times. Any information or idea's what he might be would be greatly appreciated. I've tried looking online, and I keep seeing he could be Shiba Inu, Corgi, or a few other breeds, and I thought, well he's part German, who better to ask then some experts!?


----------



## josh4trunks

*Our German Shepard Dog / Australian Cattle Dog Mix*

Here's Dakota, our 6 month GSD / ACD mix, we think. We got her from a rescue group, and the mom looked to be a smaller GSD, dad was unknown.

Her markings make her look like a mini-GSD but her siblings all have different looks. 2 black & tans with the small ACD eyebrows, 2 white with black spots, an all grey one, an all blonde one, an all redish brown one, I forgot the rest...


----------



## Gracie Lou Freebush

How big did your dog get? The shelter thought Walter was a shepherd-husky because his 6 siblings have one or both blue eyes, but none had a tail, and we're certain he's a cattle dog mix. We're hoping for a bigger sized dog. He's 6 months, 45 lbs, and about an inch taller than the dining room hair height. But he has HUGE feet!! As big as a 100 lb rottweiler I had. Walter is the smartest puppy I ever had, except he only comes when he feels like it. He learned to sit, stay, speak in a week. Still stubborn with c'mere.


----------



## Gracie Lou Freebush

What is up with loading photos on here? They all are uploading sideways.


----------



## telavivgsd

Gracie he is so adorable! His name fits him perfectly!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

He is so cute...

The size of the paws are not always an accurate indicator of final weight or size. My husband got a Hanging Tree Cow dog and we figured she would top out at about the size of a Border Collie initially because the breed is about 1/2 BC. Then, as she grew, we saw the really big feet she had and my husband, who prefers medium sized dogs, was freaked out thinking she might end up huge.
She topped out at 40 lbs.


----------



## DoggyLens

His name fits him perfectly!


----------



## Chip18

I saw one a couple of years ago beautiful well trained Dog. I was confused when I saw it as it looked like a "Panda GSD?? But not exactly so I "asked" and the guys said he was GSD/Herder dog cross. 

He was much much larger than any typical "herder" dog he looked like a "GSD" but not exactly?? He was an impressive looking dog! I don't see a lot of them around ... or do I??


----------



## Kazel

It might help to get pictures when he's older. Mutts and even purebreds an go through some funky looking phases when they're puppies. My dog is GSD/lab and people ask if she's lab/border collie because she her feet/chest are a little speckled.


----------



## Gracie Lou Freebush

How do you get the dog to come here on command? I never had a puppy not come here when you call him. Not has anyone I have ever known. He does when he wants, and otherwise just looks us straight is the eyes and sits there. Is that stubbornness GSD or cattle dog?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

If he was mine, I'd put him on a long line and whenever you say "come" and he doesn't, you can bring him in to you. Reward with treats or toy, whichever he loves most. Coming to you should always be a positive experience-never punish after he comes to you. It may take a lot of repetition since he's been allowed to ignore the "come" command, but you'll get there. Never give a command unless you can enforce it.
Take your pick on where the "stubbornness" comes from. Both breeds are working breeds and smart. I know our Hanging Tree Cowdog is a pretty independent thinker and so are GSDs.


----------



## Amanda Morgan Bishop

Thought I'd share my German Shepherd / Cattle Dog mix, from a puppy at 12 weeks, 5 months and now as an adult!


----------



## Jim White

This is Mina. We got her as a puppy from a shelter in Casa Grande, AZ. She was in a cage with her sister who was spotted just like a blue heeler. Mina is a great dog. We have five others: 4 Pugs and a Puggle. Mina weighs 65lbs and is always happy if she is outside.


----------



## Jim White

Mina as a pup


----------



## Dracovich

I used to, he was saddle back but his legs were brindled and had the head of a cattle dog. Best dog I ever had and he died too young.

I don't feel like the white tick marks are a sure sign of cattle dog, though. Perhaps it will become more obvious as he matures.


----------



## GraveyardStuffers

Hello! 
Here's Nola. We got her from a rescue three weeks ago and all they could tell us was she was a German Shepherd mix. We're thinking cattle dog? She's around 40 pounds and a little over 5 months old.
What do y'all think?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

GraveyardStuffers said:


> Hello!
> Here's Nola. We got her from a rescue three weeks ago and all they could tell us was she was a German Shepherd mix. We're thinking cattle dog? She's around 40 pounds and a little over 5 months old.
> What do y'all think?


Love her name and she looks like such a fun pup! She very well could be mixed with cattle dog. 
Why don't you start a thread just for her and post an updated picture each month. It's always interesting to watch the changes that occur. 
What's her personality like?


----------



## Sullii

*Luna*

She's 5 months, had her about 2 months now. She can be a handful, would love any idea what her mix is:grin2:


----------



## NormanF

Alespaz87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I adopted a pup who, at 2.5 months old, was going to be sent to the shelter, if they couldn't find an owner. Well, when I adopted him, they told me he was a German Shepherd/Australian Shepherd mix. They owned the mama, which was the German Shepherd, but I never got a look at the dad, it was an unplanned pregnancy. However, as he got older, he started looking less and less like an Aussie, and I think they got confused with an Australian Shepherd, and he's actually part Red Heeler. I've attached acouple of pictures of my boy, a face and a body. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> His name is Roxas, he's 10 months old, so still a baby, but super well behaved, when he wants to be, and exceptionally stubborn at times. Any information or idea's what he might be would be greatly appreciated. I've tried looking online, and I keep seeing he could be Shiba Inu, Corgi, or a few other breeds, and I thought, well he's part German, who better to ask then some experts!?


How does he carry his tail when he walks? And what's his weight?


----------



## nuggolips

*Pipo*

Here's Pipo (pronounced like "peepo"). His mom was pure Blue Heeler, and based on his markings and his neck does have a bit thicker fur, we're thinking he is mixed with GSD. We haven't had a DNA test done.

He's almost a year old now and about 40 lbs. Pretty much dead-on medium size dog and definitely smaller than a pure Shepherd. He's got a bit of 'blue' markings on his chest but otherwise is brown and black all over.

He's the best! He can run like the wind, is intelligent, but super high-energy. Strong protective instincts. His little brother Taffy (the tan one, a rescue and likely a bunch of breeds mixed) is about 4 months younger and goes everyplace with him, but isn't quite as quick to learn.


----------



## konathegsd

She has some gsd in her


----------



## GatorBytes

She was listed a shepherd cross...people guess at cattle dog b/c of her neck fur and after seeing @konathegsd Cattle Dog smiling post in Tongue out Tuesdays thread...I have to concur


----------



## Sabis mom

GatorBytes said:


> She was listed a shepherd cross...people guess at cattle dog b/c of her neck fur and after seeing @konathegsd Cattle Dog smiling post in Tongue out Tuesdays thread...I have to concur


I still say something about her screams Terrier. Can't really put my finger on it, maybe her face? But good lord she's cute!


----------



## Angela Bender

Hi I just recently got a 9 week old blue heeler German Shepherd mix. His name is max. His mom was a purebred German Shepherd and his father a blue heeler. I was told he should get to be about 45 lbs when he’s fully grown. I’m still debating on if he looks more heeler or Shepherd. He is already walking and listening good, which to me is amazing as it took my cane corso a lot longer to accomplish that. He is super energetic and I’ve been walking him a lot and he seems to always have a sudden burst of energy 1 hour before bed. He does this weird thing with his tail and makes it look like a corkscrew but he also straightens it out when he wants. I thought it was kinda odd but adorable. He also has that herding instinct coming through as he enjoys rounding up my daughters cats and even us when we are walking if someone falls behind. I’m looking forward to having Max as a companion for many years.


----------



## wolfy dog

Love that mix. Beautiful pup. How does your older dog like him?


----------



## Angela Bender

Thank you he’s been a joy. Blaise my 9 year old cane corso and Chevelle my 12 year old St. Bernard have been getting along great with Max. Chevelle tends to coddle him like he’s her own pup and Blaise just wants to play with him. So far no signs of aggression. I do keep them separated at eating all though Max sometimes shares his kibble with the cats. I’m going to introduce him to my Flemish giants next and see how he does with the bunnies. Blaise and Chevelle are both used to the rabbits and will even take naps together with them. Max is super energetic and just loves to play, so I’m worried he may chase them and since he’s already herding the cats he may do that with the bunnies.


----------



## AnnieD76

I too just found out (Embark DNA test) that my pup, Bodie, is a GSD/Blue Heeler mix. He is 16w old, and a really smart, but stubborn pup! I have his littermate as well, but ironically, she’s a different mix (shepsky) She’s more GSD though, in both looks and temperament. I guess their GSD mom (was a pregnant rescue) got around 😂. How can I estimate their adult size? At 15w check, Bodie weighed 40lbs, and Tala weighed 28. They’re roughly the same height, but Bodie has a more compact body, true to the heeler. This is them... Bodie is the bi color.


----------



## Fodder

AnnieD76 said:


> I too just found out (Embark DNA test) that my pup, Bodie, is a GSD/Blue Heeler mix. He is 16w old, and a really smart, but stubborn pup! I have his littermate as well, but ironically, she’s a different mix (shepsky) She’s more GSD though, in both looks and temperament. I guess their GSD mom (was a pregnant rescue) got around 😂. How can I estimate their adult size? At 15w check, Bodie weighed 40lbs, and Tala weighed 28. They’re roughly the same height, but Bodie has a more compact body, true to the heeler. This is them... Bodie is the bi color.
> View attachment 568831


this is a 10yr old thread btw...
also, neither of the pups pictured is a bi color.
as far as adult size... the dna test results usually give an estimate (it was accurate for my dog), otherwise some go by the weight at 3 months x 3 method.


----------



## Startchy

my friend has a blue heeled/gsd mix he is huge! His names captain


----------

